# CLOMID users BEWARE!!! Late ovulation...



## 37Hopeful

If you are taking Clomid to help with ovulation, you may be told that you will ovulate "within 5-10 days" after your last pill. 
BEWARE!!!
I'm not sure if I ovulated on the 1st cycle of Clomid, as blood tests were not accurate. I stopped OPKs on CD 19 but probably ovulated later than that. 
This cycle I got a positive OPK on CD 21, which means I ovulated on CD 22 or 23. I did BD, but may have missed the actual ovulation. 
CD 29 progesterone test showed I did ovulate 10.2. 
I would encourge you to buy many OPKs & use them 2x per day- even later (and earlier) when you think you have already ovulated.


----------



## girl37

hi there
just read your post. i have just finished my first course of clomid with gornal f injections. today i was scanned and given the hcg injection to bring on ovulation. i have been ttc for 2 years, had a lap and dye and was unexplained other half seems fine. i am a 28 day cycle so have been wondering if i havent ovulated properly in the past. Not sure if i should go to the shops tomorrow for ovulation test stips


----------



## Babykiser

i have never taken clomid, but i did take soy this cycle...suppose to be the natural clomid. good imformation to know! thanks :)


----------



## daopdesign

I always ovulated late on Clomid!


----------



## jeoestreich

I take Clomid CD5-9 and always O'ed on CD18.


----------



## 37Hopeful

girl37 said:


> hi there
> just read your post. i have just finished my first course of clomid with gornal f injections. today i was scanned and given the hcg injection to bring on ovulation. i have been ttc for 2 years, had a lap and dye and was unexplained other half seems fine. i am a 28 day cycle so have been wondering if i havent ovulated properly in the past. Not sure if i should go to the shops tomorrow for ovulation test stips

I would definitely pick up some OPK strips- without them, I would not have known that I was ovulating late- and would have potentially never gotten pregnant! If you buy them online- they are much cheaper. I am not sure if I am supposed to say this in a thread, but earlypregnancytests.com had the cheapest tests, free delivery, and very quick delivery! Got mine in 2 days.


----------



## Woob

I'm really hoping this might have happened to me. CD25 progesterone test yesterday showed no ovulation, but my nipples have been really sore the last few days. Could this happen if I didn't O?


----------



## taylorxx

Woob said:


> I'm really hoping this might have happened to me. CD25 progesterone test yesterday showed no ovulation, but my nipples have been really sore the last few days. Could this happen if I didn't O?

It's a sign of ovulation xx


----------



## Trishg21

Last cycle on clomid I O'd on CD 23 so my progesterone levels missed it too. I caught it because I am also temping. 

This cycle I am on CD 17 and no O yet...


----------



## nevernormal

Well I used OPKs this cycle (my first on Clomid) but never got a positive. CD17 was ALMOST positive, and I think it was the surge on the way down. I chart bbt though to confirm ovulation (this cycle is kinda wack though, as one of our fans broke), and I'm getting a blood test Monday to check... so I'm hoping it's right!

P.S. Even if I O'd later than CD14 though, I'd just be ecstatic because I O'd!! Last cycle was anovulatory and was over 100 days!


----------



## girl37

hi there 37 hopeful, i did mention to my other half about buying some and he said no, just to leave it. i had a scan at the hospital yesterday and they injected me with hcg. Although im on clomid i did have three shots of gonal f. Im a bit scared to buy the strips in case it shows im not ovulating i dont know if it will just be easier to leave it to nature??


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls,

i am on clomid too, this is my third cycle.
on my first cycle i took 100mg day5-9 and O on day 20, still ok but nor excellent. you are supposed to O max 10 days after last pill, not later, i have been told this by 2 different specialists. for the second cycle i took 100mg on day 3-7, O on day 14 and had a perfect 28 day cyle, the first in my life... unfortunately no bfp.

for these first 2 cycles i wasn't monitored but on my third cycle i decided to be monitored with 2 ultra sounds because even if i know for sure that i O because i BBT, i don't know if my follicles are the right size or if all of them release eggs...

so on my third cycle i took clomid day 3-7, had 2 good follicles and triggered at day 14... still waiting to test now...

i think that if your O was delayed, you should speak with you doctor and ask to review dose and time. also, the day21 progesterone test has to be done once ovulation as occurred to check for progesterone deficiency. if you bbt you'll know exactly when you O and can take the test 6 days later...

i also think it is good to be monitored even if is more expensive because at least you'know exactly if clomid worked, if you are having side effect from it like thin lining and how many eggs you have, i felt much better this cycle.

i wish you all good luck girls


----------

